# cost of electrical goods in dubai



## mishi (May 14, 2011)

Hi im moving to Dubai next month and was wondering what the cost of elctrical goods is like .. ie laptops, ipod docks, top quality headphones/sound equipment, mobile phones ?? ..im currently living in australia, can anyone give me any clues as to whether i would be better off waiting to buy these kinds of items in Dubai ?
thanks


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Hi, some items are maybe cheaper some not. Don´t expect every thing to be cheaper due to no VAT. It depends on what you want, fast moving items are in general more expensive like in europe, IMHO...!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Prices of goods in Australia were much more expensive than the US when I lived there in 2009.. I don't see how they could be anymore expensive in Dubai?...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have heard the apple store is a bit expensive. If you know what you want/need, get it there as probly is cheaper. There are cheap china knock offs you can get here but quality if HORRIBLE compared to the cheap knockoff stuff you get in say... america (  I know about american but not sure about quality in australia). Seems no regulation and no bbb to regulate businesses and keep them on track. Really sometimes is like the wild wild west in that sense. Good thing, is that usually there is a HUGE markup for westerners and if you are good at negotiating or can just send a local to get it, the price can come down quite a bit. 

The newest and latest mobile phones are quite expensive here. If you know a phone you want, and is above just a normal quality phone, then suggest to get it there. Just make sure is unlocked or unlockable.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Have heard the apple store is a bit expensive. If you know what you want/need, get it there as probly is cheaper. There are cheap china knock offs you can get here but quality if HORRIBLE compared to the cheap knockoff stuff you get in say... america (  I know about american but not sure about quality in australia). Seems no regulation and no bbb to regulate businesses and keep them on track. Really sometimes is like the wild wild west in that sense. Good thing, is that usually there is a HUGE markup for westerners and if you are good at negotiating or can just send a local to get it, the price can come down quite a bit.
> 
> The newest and latest mobile phones are quite expensive here. If you know a phone you want, and is above just a normal quality phone, then suggest to get it there. Just make sure is unlocked or unlockable.


LOL I just read your signature. Austin is great... I already can't wait to come back and I haven't left yet!


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

you need to know where to look, I can get laptops cheaper than market 300 to 700 dhs it depend on your experience, but i'm not selling them. And if you willing to jump from a place to another.

Electronics generally are not that expensive in the uae.


----------

